# Badminton/Squash/Golf/Tennis anything near dubai marina?



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

We are new to Dubai (both me and my wife) and are looking at some sporting activities near JBR / Marina. Are any of these facilities available near our locality?

Is anybody else interested in the same set of activities, we can jointly start? Or if they are already into it then we would love to join. Please advise

Please note that we are absolute beginners for all of these sports and would love to enjoy them as both an exercise and leisure regime...


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

I play regularly at the Jebel Ali club.You are welcome to join me in squash or tennis



mrid said:


> We are new to Dubai (both me and my wife) and are looking at some sporting activities near JBR / Marina. Are any of these facilities available near our locality?
> 
> Is anybody else interested in the same set of activities, we can jointly start? Or if they are already into it then we would love to join. Please advise
> 
> Please note that we are absolute beginners for all of these sports and would love to enjoy them as both an exercise and leisure regime...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Squash courts in the Sheraton hotel.


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you have to be a member to play at the Sheraton hotel?


Felixtoo2 said:


> Squash courts in the Sheraton hotel.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

look in to duplays, they have a website and do lots of sports.I know badminton for sure.


----------



## knac (Oct 29, 2011)

*tennis at jebel ali club*



karthi selvaratnam said:


> I play regularly at the Jebel Ali club.You are welcome to join me in squash or tennis


hi karthi
do i have to be a member to play tennis with u at the jebel ali club? i am interested to play..adv beginner/intermediate female looking to play tennis regularly. let me know. thanks
kn


----------



## karthi selvaratnam (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
No you dont have to be a member to play as I can sign you in.
Would you fancy playing this week? You can contact me on and fix a time.
Karthi.



knac said:


> hi karthi
> do i have to be a member to play tennis with u at the jebel ali club? i am interested to play..adv beginner/intermediate female looking to play tennis regularly. let me know. thanks
> kn


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

mrid said:


> We are new to Dubai (both me and my wife) and are looking at some sporting activities near JBR / Marina. Are any of these facilities available near our locality?.


Badminton - I'm not aware of any badminton courts in the marina, I would play sometime.

Squash - Sheraton courts are nice but expensive (150AED) for non members. Jebel Ali Club is cheaper (30AED) but the courts aren't as nice. In theory it is a members only club...

Golf you can play anywhere but is very expensive (IMHO).

Tennis - Jebel Ali club has two courts.


Kevin.


----------



## tahir_syed (Apr 23, 2012)

*hello*



mrid said:


> We are new to Dubai (both me and my wife) and are looking at some sporting activities near JBR / Marina. Are any of these facilities available near our locality?
> 
> Is anybody else interested in the same set of activities, we can jointly start? Or if they are already into it then we would love to join. Please advise
> 
> Please note that we are absolute beginners for all of these sports and would love to enjoy them as both an exercise and leisure regime...



Did you find anything on badminton..? I am kinda new in dubai as well and live in the JBR area. I would definitely like to join badminton...!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

*look here.*

Duplays puts on badminton along with other sports so go to their website and check them out,its a great way to people I know first hand.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone interested in Tennis early morning around Umm Sequim 3? There are public courts available in the area. When I say early morning I mean around 6am?


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

theres tennis at the Royal Meridien, they have group nights some timea


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

yoplu said:


> theres tennis at the Royal Meridien, they have group nights some timea


do you know when? and also the cost?


----------



## therealcupkate (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, if I'm not mistaken there is a squash court in La Riviera residential building in Dubai Marina. I'm just not sure if it is open for everyone.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

therealcupkate said:


> Hi, if I'm not mistaken there is a squash court in La Riviera residential building in Dubai Marina. I'm just not sure if it is open for everyone.


I'm pretty sure that facilities in residential buildings are for residents only. I'd be pretty annoyed if people walked in off the street and used my pool!


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

They are definitely for residents only.

The only exception I know of is the gym in Marina View Towers. It is a very good gym a bit like a fitness first, but outsiders can come and pay for a membership.

Theres a costa coffee inside Al Majara by the yacht club that outsiders can go to. 

Other buildings that have tennis courts in the Marina are
Marina Mansions,
Damac Waves
Trident Grand
DEC Tower

there may be others, but not many others


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

....oh and for squash courts there are also in Marina Promenade.

Think there are squash courts at Jumeirah Beach hotel, definitely tennis courts.
Also tennis courts at Discovery gardens, but usually busy

Tennis courts at Ritz Carlton JBR, and other hotels around Dubai.

There are some parks in the residential areas of Al Barsha 2 and 3 that have courts available either free or cheap


----------



## has160 (May 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have been regularly playing squash in USA for 2 months now. I am going to be in Dubai for the next 3 months. I am looking for an inexpensive place and a partner to play with.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
Hasnain


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

New to Dubai here.

Anybody wants to play badminton. Please do count me in... haven't played it for quite a while but really likes playing it.. 


Cheers!


----------



## R2D2 (Jun 16, 2012)

*sports around Marina*



mrid said:


> We are new to Dubai (both me and my wife) and are looking at some sporting activities near JBR / Marina. Are any of these facilities available near our locality?
> 
> Is anybody else interested in the same set of activities, we can jointly start? Or if they are already into it then we would love to join. Please advise
> 
> Please note that we are absolute beginners for all of these sports and would love to enjoy them as both an exercise and leisure regime...


Interested in tennis, golf and squash. I have inquired about tennis. There are courts at Le Meridian Hotel and is managed by Wilson Tennis. Was looking for a hit with someone and the rates were AED250 per hour for court, balls and player. Contact +971 508546309. There is also Clarke Francis which charges AED150 but have reasonable courts at Welington High School at Al Safouh near Emirates Mall. Courts also available at Emirates Golf Club. Think you have to be a member.


----------



## omarxl (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, does Jebel ali club have badminton court?

If yes, how to get an invite?



karthi selvaratnam said:


> Do you have to be a member to play at the Sheraton hotel?


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

karthi selvaratnam said:


> I play regularly at the Jebel Ali club.You are welcome to join me in squash or tennis


Hi Karthi,

If you guys are still playing tennis or squash let me know, would love to join. I stay next to sheraton in Marina, can also try to get a court in the lakes. my email is 

Thanks,
Nazish


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

*Tennis/Squash Dubai*

Hi,

If anyone wants to play tennis or squash let me know, been looking to play for a while now. I can try to get tennis courts in lakes, used to play with friends there before. We might also be able to get courts in barsha. 

Any one know where we can play squash?

If you're willing to brave the heat, email me at [e

Nazish


----------



## ysaied (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Nazih;

I'm Yasser, I'm welling to play squash with you, I'm beginner player and could book the squash court in the hotel where I'm staying, it is in media city, if any one else interested to join please contact me one 
Regards;
Yasser


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

I play football at Duplays already, but i see they do badminton too, so i'm thinking of heading down there this week or next to check it out, if anyone else is interested let me know.... i just need to buy a badminton racquet first!


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Jay_Dee said:


> I play football at Duplays already, but i see they do badminton too, so i'm thinking of heading down there this week or next to check it out, if anyone else is interested let me know.... i just need to buy a badminton racquet first!


I'm up for a game of Badminton, been a few years and would need to buy a racquet also but would be nice to play again. Let me know what the facilities are like and I'll give you a game some time. PM me for contact details.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Southak said:


> I'm up for a game of Badminton, been a few years and would need to buy a racquet also but would be nice to play again. Let me know what the facilities are like and I'll give you a game some time. PM me for contact details.


Hey mate, me too!!! Actually am desperate to play badminton... used to play a lot in uni but haven't been playing it for more than 3 years... medium level here but I guess skills are still there once I get to play around with the racket and shuttlecock, lol

Would like to know the same thing regarding facilities.

Cheers!


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi guys and gals,

if you are interested in squash or golf - get in touch....


----------



## MSIJOY (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello everyone I like to play Badminton near Jumeirah&marina if anyone interested /snip/ I'm waiting for you guys I'm playing wll


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MSIJOY said:


> Hello everyone I like to play Badminton near Jumeirah&marina if anyone interested /snip/ I'm waiting for you guys I'm playing wll


Please do not post personal contact details, it's against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## sachin78 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi. I would love to play badminton or squash..


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you know if there is a badminton club here in Dubai? Some with games a bit of coaching?


----------

